# A Square Deal....



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

Just arrived from Mr Bay is this little number from Hamilton










It came on a dark browm slightly tatty strap which I have replaced with this lighter one which I think suits it well - I also like the offset crown - a nice touch










It is a 505 Calibre and was described as being of 1958 manufacture and one of the worlds first electronic movements patented by Hamilton in 1957










Overall it is in pretty good nick and it carries the scars of a 50 year life well - I only wish I could say the same !!










Not sure what the reference numbers mean - perhaps someone can provide information










It sits on my small wrists well

Another "Goldy" (which I used to profess not to like) added to my small but growing collection of Electric/Electronic watches.

I am really getting caught up in these early watches and some are still around at very reasonable prices if you look hard enough and are prepared to take a bit of a punt occasionally.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

stonedeaf said:


> It is a 505 Calibre and was described as being of 1958 manufacture and one of the worlds first electronic movements patented by Hamilton in 1957


OK...where shall I start? :lol:

Its the Vantage model and first appeared in 1958....however, it had a long production run and therefore can be found with either a 500, 500A or 505 movement. Since yours has a 505, it is post 1961.

It is not _electronic_ but _electric_.

Finally, this 505 is not from your model I'm afraid but from a Railroad Special model....you can tell this from the presence of the swan neck spring on the fine adjuster for the regulator....this was only fitted to the RR models.

Still a nice watch though.


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

Very nice. According to the electric watches web-site, the 505 appeared in 1961, so it might be a bit younger than you have been told. May I ask what you paid?


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> stonedeaf said:
> 
> 
> > It is a 505 Calibre and was described as being of 1958 manufacture and one of the worlds first electronic movements patented by Hamilton in 1957
> ...


Hi Keith - would the fact that it is the Railroad Special movement account for it being a bit loose in the case or were they fitted this way by Hamilton ?


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

Ketil Johansen said:


> Very nice. According to the electric watches web-site, the 505 appeared in 1961, so it might be a bit younger than you have been told. May I ask what you paid?


Yes, I've just found that out from SilverHawks reply thanks.

I got it for Â£155 which I think was a fair price unless others can tell me different. I would appreciate a bit of feedback on this since whilst what you pay depends to a large extent on how much you want the piece - or possibly on how much you don't want to miss it - it would be nice to know how far away you are from the so called "Going rate" - Cheers


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Ditto what the professor said.

Also possibly a redone dial as the font is a little different but then again Hamilton seemed to have many dial slight variations and yours is later in the run.

Now in spite of these picky items, it still is a nice looking watch so, enjoy it.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

stonedeaf said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > stonedeaf said:
> ...


Keith? You must mean Paul. 

All 505 are the same size and it is only this one part (regulator) of the movement that varies between the RR version and all others. The movement should fit snugly in the case back...and should not be left like your second photo. So to close the case, you first press the movement carefully into the case back and then lower the top part of the case onto it.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> Ditto what the professor said.


Bill!







:lol:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Certainly a very nice watch even with it,s railroad movement, and i dont think it,s unusual to find a lot of old hamiltons that of had their movements replaced over the years at one time or another, as to value it,s in nice condition so IMHO I think it was a resonable price, after all they are getting harder to come by these days.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

That's a nice watch you've got Stonedeaf!

A timeless shape, yet very "atomic age" at the same time.

Here's mine in black:


----------

